# If you want to teach...



## Peter Bell (Jun 13, 2019)

So this is based purely off rudimentary research on professors exclusively at *US Seminaries*. I simply looked through every *full-time* professor's profile and gathered statistics on *only* those who earned a PhD, ThD or DPhil.

Here's the fruits of my (laymen's) research!

If you want to teach at a *Broadly Evangelical Seminary/Graduate School:
*
US Based PhD Program:
1. Dallas Theological Seminary
2. Fuller Theological Seminary
3. Southern Baptist Theological Seminary
4. Trinity Evangelical Divinity School
5. Hebrew Union College

Foreign PhD Program:
1. Aberdeen
2. Cambridge
3. Oxford
4. Edinburgh
5. St. Andrews

If you want to teach at a *Confessionally Reformed Seminary:
*
US Based PhD Program:
1. Westminster Theological Seminary
2. Catholic University of America
3. Trinity Evangelical Divinity School
4. Calvin Theological Seminary
5. Notre Dame

Foreign PhD Program:
1. Cambridge
2. Edinburgh
3. Aberdeen
4. Oxford
5. Durham

Again, this is purely laymen research, adding up those who went to various universities, and aggregating the data to come up with this!

Do with it as you will


----------



## Susan777 (Jun 13, 2019)

Peter Bell said:


> So this is based purely off rudimentary research on professors exclusively at *US Seminaries*. I simply looked through every *full-time* professor's profile and gathered statistics on *only* those who earned a PhD, ThD or DPhil.
> 
> Here's the fruits of my (laymen's) research!
> 
> ...


Honest question: what would be the incentive to earn a PhD from Notre Dame?


----------



## Peter Bell (Jun 13, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> Honest question: what would be the incentive to earn a PhD from Notre Dame?



PhD's are usually about studying under a supervisor who's an expert in a given field. You usually don't go for Christian Orthodoxy, rather, you go where you can study under someone who's the top in the field you want to be in.

I'm with those who believe the MDiv is for grounding yourself in Confessional Reformed Orthodoxy, and any post-graduate work is to explore specialties.


----------



## Susan777 (Jun 13, 2019)

Peter Bell said:


> PhD's are usually about studying under a supervisor who's an expert in a given field. You usually don't go for Christian Orthodoxy, rather, you go where you can study under someone who's the top in the field you want to be in.
> 
> I'm with those who believe the MDiv is for grounding yourself in Confessional Reformed Orthodoxy, and any post-graduate work is to explore specialties.


Well, ok. But those with specialized knowledge and expertise still carry their own presuppositions don’t they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jun 13, 2019)

I think Puritan Reformed deserves an inclusion


----------



## Peter Bell (Jun 14, 2019)

John Yap said:


> I think Puritan Reformed deserves an inclusion



No doubt it’s likely an incredible program. But it’s too new and hasn’t produced a graduate yet. This only includes current professors of graduate schools/seminaries, and the institutions they graduated from.

PS: I’d love to pursue a PhD from Puritan after my MDiv!


----------



## Peter Bell (Jun 14, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> Well, ok. But those with specialized knowledge and expertise still carry their own presuppositions don’t they?



They absolutely carry their own presuppositions. I’ve heard it’s better to do a PhD under someone who’ll be more critical of the scholarship of your work than sympathetic. It tends to produced a far more thought out and “apologetic” work when confronted with consistently opposing views.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

